# Under Construction.



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## b6turbopassat (Aug 14, 2008)

nice man..... you just upgrading or something happen to the motor?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (b6turbopassat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *b6turbopassat* »_nice man..... you just upgrading or something happen to the motor?

Lol Yes upgrading to a GT30 series and motor is apart to put some H-Beam rods in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b6turbopassat (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Thats awesome. Whats the total cost for everything cause I'd like to do rods and KO4 upgrade


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (b6turbopassat)*

thats a pretty sexy lil 3076


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

by the compressor cover, but he might have requested to have that style compressor cover, don't worry if it is a 3076 enjoy the extra power








these motors are awesome i have been doing some big turbo testing and even HUGE turbos are spooling real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: you beat me to it


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:53 AM 12-23-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

it deff will move, for the street you don't need anything more, we were making 420 WHEEL torque at at a shade under 4500 rpm


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_thats a pretty sexy lil 3076


----------



## iSot (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*

I assume that you also going to install LSD ?










_Modified by iSot at 1:30 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## aussievfrss (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you updating the pistons? Or keeping the stockies?
I hope your at least putting new rings on it.
Looks awesome and goodluck with the rebuild, those rods look like sex and the turbo is HOT!


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sick can't wait for this setup to be done! Fastest and first big turbo Mkv Gti in Hawaii!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_it deff will move, for the street you don't need anything more, we were making 420 WHEEL torque at at a shade under 4500 rpm









is that with the meth?


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

93 and meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverStoneMk4* »_Sick can't wait for this setup to be done! Fastest and first big turbo Mkv Gti in Hawaii!











_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_93 and meth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Wassup JC i was wondering Which clutch are you using and how many miles will it last with that kinda power.


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Hey man I just as of saturday swapped out my south bend stage 4 full disc for a 6 puck race disc. in my opinion it feels 100% better then the old disc. trans shifts like butter now! was a little notchy before. flat shifting is now even easier then before


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheBox)*

i run a spec stage 3+ and have 15k on it no issues


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (TheBox)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheBox* »_Hey man I just as of saturday swapped out my south bend stage 4 full disc for a 6 puck race disc. in my opinion it feels 100% better then the old disc. trans shifts like butter now! was a little notchy before. flat shifting is now even easier then before

Thanks for the Info ill look into it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i run a spec stage 3+ and have 15k on it no issues

Cool sounds good im lookin for something durable.And at this rate you should hit 30k no problem maybe more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Here are some pics of the rod installation,


































_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 2:36 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## vwguy13 (Oct 5, 2008)

thats mad sexy bro what kind of fuel pump you using?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (vwguy13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwguy13* »_thats mad sexy bro what kind of fuel pump you using?

Still waiting for the KMD pump to come in if not ill try Autotech.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Well the cats out of the bag,it is a GT3076R







REVO is saying they may not give me the stage 3 file for this car because of the turbo..........SO we may be going to Unitronic for the SW,which is not the route I prefer,but atleast we have a option for SW...kind of ridiculous,and embarassing since I am a long time REVO dealer,but we got to get this car on the road.









By "stage 3" are you referring to the K04 file or the GT one ?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (GolfRS)*

The GT one.......Unitronics said no problem getting me that file,however being one of the first REVO dealers in the US,I am inclined to use REVO,we will find out next week if it can happen,if not,then this will be a TAI-VW/Unitronic build up.
Even USP/APR is using the GT3076 and making 600whp+












_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 7:01 PM 1-2-2009_


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Looking good man!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Looking good man! 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And its Elmo approved lol











_Modified by .:MKV:. at 12:00 AM 1-3-2009_


----------



## DigitalN. (Sep 14, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And its Elmo approved lol








_Modified by .:MKV:. at 12:00 AM 1-3-2009_

sent you a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (DigitalN.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DigitalN.* »_
sent you a PM http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

thats gonna be one sick car


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*///UPDATE/////*

Update no Unitronics this will be a *Eurodyne*/Chris Tapp tune i will be using.I have decided hes the go to guy for software for my GT3076r.And after talking to him i feel im in good hands http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Chris Tapp tuned GTI.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


_Modified by .:MKV:. at 10:32 PM 1-6-2009_


----------



## Noside (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: ///UPDATE///// (.:MKV:.)*

A Eurodyne Tune. I can't want to see what he can do with this one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jovian (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: ///UPDATE///// (Noside)*

Chris Tapp has done some crazy work and extremely knowledgeable I think you are making a great choice. Cant wait to see the final numbers.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ///UPDATE///// (Jovian)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Guys!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ///UPDATE///// (.:MKV:.)*

Couple more pics of the Gt3076R setup.....getting there.








































After having installed MANY ATP kits of all sorts,I am pleased to say the manifold actually is EASY to install










_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 11:22 PM 1-8-2009_


----------



## b6turbopassat (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: ///UPDATE///// (.:MKV:.)*

my question is what are you paying total cost for the turbo kit, rods, tune, and installation????


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread. Looks like a pretty nasty build up.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*

If you have to ask "how much",you can't afford it...............







JK
Call your dealer and ask how much a 02M trans costs,and multiply X2


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_If you have to ask "how much",you can't afford it...............







JK
Call your dealer and ask how much a 02M trans costs,and multiply X2

Good point.


----------



## b6turbopassat (Aug 14, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (VWAUDITEK)*

lol only asking how much is cause im jealous and want to know how much to save to have this done!!!!! lol


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Under Construction. (b6turbopassat)*

I know,I am just kidding.This type of build is not for eerybody,since it can cost 1/2 the purchase price of the car when all is said & done.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (VWAUDITEK)*

Looking good Tom was cool watching you put it together yesterday i seem to pop up at the right times








*New KMD fuel pump and RS4 injectors should be on its way* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

congrats on the build! It's looking good...
I have to know are all the GT builds on the boards being done in some way shape or form by shops... (IE Shop cars and whatnot considering the high cost...)


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

i think everyone is straight out of pocket, i know i work at a dealer but they don't give me a penny towards my car, just got to be in the right financial state at the right time







i know right now after my big build i am taking a break i put myself in 3k worth or debt i still got to pay back before i am debt free again, i am sure the other cars on the forum are in the same boat as me...we are all a little


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i think everyone is straight out of pocket, i know i work at a dealer but they don't give me a penny towards my car, just got to be in the right financial state at the right time







i know right now after my big build i am taking a break i put myself in 3k worth or debt i still got to pay back before i am debt free again, i am sure the other cars on the forum are in the same boat as me...we are all a little









No I figured so much... it just seems that all are affiliated with a shop in one way or another... (wasn't meaning it as a bad thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif someone has to do the development! )
Was just curious because I will be starting the process on monday...










_Modified by yvrnycracer at 6:52 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This build was all paid for up-front in cash.......MkV is a baller.You should meet him in person,he has the meanest "grills" you ever seen.










_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 1:27 AM 1-10-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_This build was all paid for up-front in cash.......MkV is a baller.You should meet him in person,he has the meanest "grills" you ever seen.
























Is it diamond encrusted?! 
or is it like this?!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_This build was all paid for up-front in cash.......MkV is a baller.You should meet him in person,he has the meanest "grills" you ever seen.








i did come in with a fat a$$ envelope no loans no dept here








I got some brand new 19" Mrr Hr3's waiting to go on too for a little show with the go.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Under Construction. (Lou_Y2mK5)*

Put the head on today,getting there......


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

Looking sick behind there!!


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (SilverStoneMk4)*

thats not alot of space between the firewall and the turbo, are all the atp kits like this?


----------



## 1.8t67 (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: (VWRacer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer21* »_thats not alot of space between the firewall and the turbo, are all the atp kits like this?

with the list of vw's in your sig, you should know it's more the platform/engine combination than anything.








looking good tai! to bad you guys don't have a track to test these cars out on!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (1.8t67)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8t67* »_
looking good tai! to bad you guys don't have a track to test these cars out on! 















Yeah looking good Tom knew i shoulda stopped by yesterday








We gotta hop on the superfery and hit Maui for track time were sopposed to go in March...Take a bunch of VW's to Maui to cruise the island and get some runs in.
Hopefully we get our track back soon


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

Good GOD that is a SICK build! I'm jealous and I still wish I had my MkV!!!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBull_MkV* »_Good GOD that is a SICK build! I'm jealous and I still wish I had my MkV!!!

I miss your MKV too


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

i'm wanting to do something like that with my A4 though... But it might all change if the price is right starting the 4th quarter of this year.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (RedBull_MkV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedBull_MkV* »_i'm wanting to do something like that with my A4 though... But it might all change if the price is right starting the 4th quarter of this year.























That would be sick!Howz everything up there bro?You still see your MKV around??


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Very nice turbo would mind giving specs? inlet, wheels AR and such, also what kind of spool time you guys looking for.


----------



## RedBull_MkV (Feb 5, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
That would be sick!Howz everything up there bro?You still see your MKV around??


Yep... Sadly i see my MkV at a used car lot... been there since june


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

damn, gonna haul major ass http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*.:UPDATE:.*

.:UPDATE:. New KMD fuel pump is finally here and ECU was sent to canada as soon as the ECU gets back its done.Then off to a Dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RoadRager (Sep 5, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Subscribed, looking good!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (RoadRager)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoadRager* »_Subscribed, looking good!

Thanks we plan on starting her up next week.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

its looking good!... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i think everyone is straight out of pocket, i know i work at a dealer but they don't give me a penny towards my car, just got to be in the right financial state at the right time







i know right now after my big build i am taking a break i put myself in 3k worth or debt i still got to pay back before i am debt free again, i am sure the other cars on the forum are in the same boat as me...we are all a little









I can't even begin to add up the cost, VF setup was 7200.00! RSS kit plus FMIC, plus mounts, plus labor,







Didn't have a tuning option at the time to make more power so ATP kit + FMIC + APR HPFP + REVO stage 3 file $$$ + IE rods + labor. H&R cup kit + sway bars + Miltek exhaust + snow stage 2. not even going to add wheels fogs, tint,all the other odds and ends. 
I could have a RS4 or a stock GTI and R32, or even that Special Edition Red STI







But either lose all your $$$ and paitents that went in to the car and start over (more $$$) or see it thru till the final product is complete. As complete as any tuner car ever will be.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Werd.......performance isn't cheap,if it was,EVERYONE would have a 400+bhp car!Gotta PAY to PLAY!!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

400+ whp I want it and REVO better give it up or else


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_400+ whp I want it and REVO better give it up or else









400whp? I want more...


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
400whp? I want more...









atleast 400whp+ would like to sit at 400whp without the car being maxed I should be around 350whp (still no dyno yet) now and this turbo is not even getting warmed up


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
atleast 400whp+ would like to sit at 400whp without the car being maxed I should be around 350whp (still no dyno yet) now and this turbo is not even getting warmed up

need to get it glowing

























_Modified by yvrnycracer at 7:43 PM 2-5-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

well that might be pushing it, at 20psi you can barly hear it the turbo still looks new, my ko3 looked BBQ'ed


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 3, 2009)

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
400whp? I want more...























x2 

_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_well that might be pushing it, at 20psi you can barly hear it the turbo still looks new, my ko3 looked BBQ'ed

My Ko3 will be my new paperweight.









_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
My Ko3 will be my new paperweight.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You copied my idea!!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
You copied my idea!!






























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I talked to Chris Tapp today & he had my ECU on his car & he was doing some dyno runs when i called he told me he had just put down 460whp if i can get that id be happy!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I talked to Chris Tapp today & he had my ECU on his car & he was doing some dyno runs when i called he told me he had just put down 460whp if i can get that id be happy!


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I talked to Chris Tapp today & he had my ECU on his car & he was doing some dyno runs when i called he told me he had just put down 460whp if i can get that id be happy!









OMG!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_






























































































My thoughts exactly


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







My thoughts exactly









So will you be replicating the amazing times that TAPP is running eventually!?










_Modified by yvrnycracer at 4:14 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I talked to Chris Tapp today & he had my ECU on his car & he was doing some dyno runs when i called he told me he had just put down 460whp if i can get that id be happy!









how is tapp tuning your ECU in his car? he has "custom" injectors he doesn't run RS4's according to him
and how did he code your ecu to his cluster and does he expect you to recode it back to yours? or did he write out the immoblizer


_Modified by [email protected] at 5:05 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
how is tapp tuning your ECU in his car? he has "custom" injectors he doesn't run RS4's according to him
and how did he code your ecu to his cluster and does he expect you to recode it back to yours? or did he write out the immoblizer

_Modified by [email protected] at 5:05 AM 2-7-2009_

I dont know how hes doing the ECU but hes doing it ill find out more info on monday.
And he DOES to have custom S3 injectors..He threw the RS4 ones on his car just for me.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
So will you be replicating the amazing times that TAPP is running eventually!?









_Modified by yvrnycracer at 4:14 AM 2-7-2009_

Would be nice..But it takes alota practice at the track to get those numbers and with our track being closed i gotta go Maui via superferry.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
I dont know how hes doing the ECU but hes doing it ill find out more info on monday.
And he DOES to have custom S3 injectors..He threw the RS4 ones on his car just for me.









very cool he is willing to take apart his own car to tune your ecu http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
very cool he is willing to take apart his own car to tune your ecu http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yup hes very Cool and easy to talk too ..He did say im gonna need a low pressure fuel system which one are you running JC did you get your custom one done yet???
& Tapp said he was gonna do a tune with RS4 inj anyways since most people are buying the RS4 injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Yup hes very Cool and easy to talk too ..He did say im gonna need a low pressure fuel system which one are you running JC did you get your custom one done yet???
& Tapp said he was gonna do a tune with RS4 inj anyways since most people are buying the RS4 injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

last i talked to tapp he wouldn't sell his injectors unless you bought his tune from my understanding thats why i am sure not a bunch of people buy them from him, as for my low pressure system it is still being tested we wanna make sure it will be able to pick up every last bit of fuel in the gas tank if low fuel to make sure no one ever has an issue
here is a sneak peek


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
last i talked to tapp he wouldn't sell his injectors unless you bought his tune from my understanding thats why i am sure not a bunch of people buy them from him, as for my low pressure system it is still being tested we wanna make sure it will be able to pick up every last bit of fuel in the gas tank if low fuel to make sure no one ever has an issue
here is a sneak peek

























I paid $750 for Tapps tune and it cost me $70 to ship to canada..And yeah were happy hes doing this tune for my car hopefully if all goes well this might up his production http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yes i remember that pic of the fuel system and i never showed anyone that pic RESPECT Lol!!...
So your making 500whp without a low pressure fuel system WOW







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

now i am using the SCCH low pressure setup now that my car is make 460whp, but i did do the 510whp on my stock intank and water/meth, but i have my car setup for 460whp to drive on the street now until revo can come out again and actually tune the car..no reason to force crazy boost, timing and fuel into the engine until it is tuned properly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_now i am using the SCCH low pressure setup now that my car is make 460whp, but i did do the 510whp on my stock intank and water/meth, but i have my car setup for 460whp to drive on the street now until revo can come out again and actually tune the car..no reason to force crazy boost, timing and fuel into the engine until it is tuned properly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Cool thats very impressive







do you have a price estimate the SCCH setup will be Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Cool thats very impressive







do you have a price estimate the SCCH setup will be Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

not sure exactly since they are not officially released, from my understanding their is only 2 made 1 for my car and 1 other car running the setup and both cars have made over 500whp
no reason to make more yet until you decide if it is good as is or if in needs improving


_Modified by [email protected] at 11:53 AM 2-7-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
no reason to make more yet until you decide if it is good as is or if in needs improving
_Modified by [email protected] at 11:53 AM 2-7-2009_

Make sense very good advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif but would be nice to be apart of your 500whp club


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
here is a sneak peek










Looks good Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Nice to see him using a pump that true and test over the years , this in-tank pump kit should not come in overly priced like 95% of the parts for the MKV LOL


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rracerguy717* »_ this in-tank pump kit should not come in overly priced like 95% of the parts for the MKV LOL

















Well see


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
last i talked to tapp he wouldn't sell his injectors unless you bought his tune from my understanding thats why i am sure not a bunch of people buy them from him, as for my low pressure system it is still being tested we wanna make sure it will be able to pick up every last bit of fuel in the gas tank if low fuel to make sure no one ever has an issue
here is a sneak peek

























KROM!!!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (INA)*

ECU will be sent back today just a matter of days now.Man i Cant wait to hear it start UP 
& Soon to be a part of the MKV BT crew


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (INA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *INA* »_
KROM!!!















That guy is the man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I talked to Chris Tapp today & he had my ECU on his car & he was doing some dyno runs when i called he told me he had just put down 460whp if i can get that id be happy!









Interesting


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_now i am using the SCCH low pressure setup now that my car is make 460whp, but i did do the 510whp on my stock intank and water/meth, but i have my car setup for 460whp to drive on the street now until revo can come out again and actually tune the car..no reason to force crazy boost, timing and fuel into the engine until it is tuned properly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Interesting


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_ECU will be sent back today just a matter of days now.Man i Cant wait to hear it start UP 
& Soon to be a part of the MKV BT crew











http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

There should be a club


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
There should be a club
























If there was I would get totally kicked out. Just after paying my club dues.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
There should be a club






































I vote JC prez









_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
If there was I would get totally kicked out. Just after paying my club dues.








Only one way to get out..You must give up your turbo.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

What are the requirements for entry...
OOH... and then there could be the ultra elite DSG club








No offense guys


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_What are the requirements for entry...
OOH... and then there could be the ultra elite DSG club








No offense guys










Lol gotta have a BT







and thats a good name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MKV GT30 MAFIA!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Lol gotta have a BT







and thats a good name http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
MKV GT30 MAFIA!









I'm in


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


----------



## TheBox (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

MMMM that sure looks sexy... i need to ditch my setup.. after extending my wires for the level sensor the damn gauge is off because of resistance. that looks like a very clean and efficiant set up!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

From what I have tested with my personal setup that is somewhat similar to the scch setup, low fuel issues will not be a problem on these engines like with the 1.8t when running a pump that draws directly from the tank or with a smaller sump. I have run my car down to less then a half gallon of actual fuel left in the tank and literally gone out and just driven in right hand circles as well and other things to get it to have a problem and have yet to find one. My pump currently draws directly from the tank with no sump at all and has yet to have a problem every tank I run down as far as possible just to test.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_From what I have tested with my personal setup that is somewhat similar to the scch setup, low fuel issues will not be a problem on these engines like with the 1.8t when running a pump that draws directly from the tank or with a smaller sump. I have run my car down to less then a half gallon of actual fuel left in the tank and literally gone out and just driven in right hand circles as well and other things to get it to have a problem and have yet to find one. My pump currently draws directly from the tank with no sump at all and has yet to have a problem every tank I run down as far as possible just to test. 



So, at what point is adding to the low presser system needed?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_

So, at what point is adding to the low presser system needed? 

x2 chris please tell the BT mafia crew







Whats the trick to making 500whp without the scch.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
x2 Chris please tell the BT mafia crew







Whats the trick to making 500whp without the scch.


I't no secret everybody knows Jeff has done way too much meth. I'm really concerned (J/K) I'm really looking to be in the low 400's consistently and reliably on pump. If running meth or race then mid to high 400's. If that doesn't happen then switching to a larger turbo and Tune to match. 
I'm hoping the former works out. I think two turbo kits and hole bunch of other crap is enough for a car I've had less than 2 years and has spent as much time taken apart as it has been running. Although I did look into a certain "Tublar Manifold" Which if I did go that route The turbo would already be off and I could send it off and have it rebuilt to a larger size.
If I do end up going to a Bigger Turbo (again) then yes over 500. I'm still not sure how anything bigger than 3076 would feel on the DSG. DSG is still waiting on clutch packs and LSD. Now just to find a way to pay for it










_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 3:10 AM 2-14-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Eventually i will be getting meth for now we got a gas station here that has 100 octane i havent been there in a while but i will as soon as i get my car back & Honestly i really want 450whp daily with no meth hopefully this turbo does the trick.
Who has the highest whp MKV W/O meth?
And if you do decide to go 76r..I talked to Chris Tapp today and hes working on a flash as we speak so i wouldnt have to send my ECU in when i get meth for the meth file.
So it should be alot easier for the next person to get software for the 76r from Eurodyne.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Did he say anything about it being switch able? That one thing I really like about REVO. 1552 is the shop I work with and they have been really good to me and my car is one of there examples almost a shop car. So I will see what REVO comes up with and is willing to do for us.
But in the end I'm the one who has to live with it. So we shall see I talked to JC and he believes above 400 whp should be not a problem on pump. only time and the dyno will tell. Plus I can't go super crazy until Marcel gets my clutch packs. I know of one 3076 MKV that REVO tuned already. So I'm sure it's possible.
That said a close freind opened his own place and deals with Tapp and Pag. So if it comes down to it. That's what I may do but for now all I can do is see what REVO comes up with. Then if I'm still not happy will look at other possibilities. Like Tapp/Pag.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Not sure about the switchable part ..Ill find out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And are you sure REVO has 3076r software cause they were being pretty anal about me running a 76 they wanted me to return my 76 for a 71 thats the only way they would help me with software otherwise to hell with me & i was kicked to the curb Thats why i had to seek Tapps help








I need more info on this MKV with a 76 on a REVO tune cause its making me wonder why they didnt wanna give the Hawaiians software


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Not sure about the switchable part ..Ill find out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And are you sure REVO has 3076r software cause they were being pretty anal about me running a 76 they wanted me to return my 76 for a 71 that's the only way they would help me with software otherwise to hell with me & i was kicked to the curb That's why i had to seek Tapps help








I need more info on this MKV with a 76 on a REVO tune cause its making me wonder why they didn't wanna give the Hawaiians software









Trust me bro I know all about *to hell with me & i was kicked to the curb * I cannot change anything on my car. Due to that the file is still BETA and they are very specific as to what they want. If I very from what specs or logs they want *I am also to hell with me & i was kicked to the curb* I already paid for the file and labor and am doing my best to trust that they will come threw on the power side of things. I have talked to Chris at REVO many times and he stands behind the the fact that they can make the power I'm looking for. So I'm continuing to work with 1552 in development of REVO software.
That said if for some reason in the end things are not were I want to be. I have a dealer that will work with me on a TAPP 3076 tune. I will say the car has not been on the dyno but does run very well and fast.
So at this point all I can do is wait and see.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

I can't find the the car I was talking about but I think it was in the UK. It was done before they started working on this. The problem is they are focused. On four files right now a DSG "street" DSG "RACE", Manual " street" and Manual "Race" File.
 In order for them to make these Production Files unlike Jeff's or Chris's custom tunes. Every car has to have the exact same hardware. So if there is something that is off they know it is a software issue and not a hardware problem. At 1552 we have 2 built motor DSG cars with exactly same hardware. So if there is a problem with my car we log it, then Bring in the other car and run the same test. So if it's only on one car mostlikly it's a piece of hardware, a leak or a bad sensor.
To, get my car going which we swore it was the software. Turned out I needed a N75 a MAP sensor and PCV. We also tried a few different BOV and DV valves. and had to go back to stock DV. Which is what Chris wanted in the first place but at 1552 we really love to do things a little different, But had to go back to stock DV.
Maybe after the official release of the 3071 files. They maybe a little more flexible for guy's like us. A good example is the eurodyne 3071/76 tune. The slandered stage 3 file for sale is under 400whp. But Tapp will have you at 450 whp.
So again I'm willing to put my goals to the side to help finish up these DSG files. Once that is done I will see if I need more power and see what REVO will do for me.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Hey,we are going to be beta testing too!!I have a lot of confidence in the abilities of Tapp/Eurodyne and he has been working hard on this and has been incredibly communicative during the process and always says "no problem",or "we can do that",when asking for certain things such as manual boost control/higher rpm limits/or even a meth file,which is pretty incredible to be talking to the actual guy doing all the tuning/programming,etc.
REVO also has always made great SW,and I have always had great success with using their stuff,and was really hoping for this MkV build to be running it.However,they are still Beta testing ,and wanting feedback from a PARTICULAR setup is totally understandable,since they are a large company which is looking for something in stage 3 SW that can be released to a much larger market,and assuming most 2.0T builds will be using 3071R's (just like the 1.8T's using a lot of Gt28's) they gotta tune for that turbo first.
I took it upon myself for Choosing a 3076 for this build and was hoping to just use the Beta 3071Rfile for it,however they do not want to release it since it is not a finalised product yet,and do not want it used on anything but a 3071R car,rules are rules.......
I know when they release it,it will be awesome,so be patient,it will deliver.








In our case,we were very fortunate to have Eurodyne do this totally custom file for this car,we will be dynoing to see how much the stock clutch can handle,then a new clutch and see what happens.I am looking forward to turning up the boost on this thing,


























_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 6:07 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Sounds, Great I've heard nothing but good things about Tapp. At first I was working a little closer with REVO but at this point it's better to leave it up to 1552.
I was very happy with my stage one and two, and with the shop that has had my car from day 1 being a REVO tuning partner it seemed a very soild choice.
I'm very interested to see the final product.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

My only deal was, I did BETA testing with VF and NIK was super cool threw the hole prossess, no matter how how frustrated I would get waitng on fuel pumps or updates he always took the time to speak with me. And always made it a point to say we do care about you and your car Shawn. It's only that they did not want to be responsable for breaking the first BT DSG so I couldn't get anything over 300 whp.
When chossing to go with REVO it was pretty much up to me how far I wanted to push it. I was hoping to get something a little more custom. But I totally understand there need to finish beta testing before taking there focus off production files and just working on my car. I'm pretty sure the Race file will suit my needs. If not it may be more of an option to get a few special tweeks once the production files are complete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 9:29 PM 2-14-2009_


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
chris please tell the BT mafia crew







Whats the trick to making 500whp without the scch.


I was not saying I have any tricks to making more power on the stock pump, simply saying I am using the same pump as scch however in a different housing and not having any problems. The problems present in the 1.8t at low fuel levels do not seem to be a problem with the 2.0t and that has to do with the design of he entire fuel system not just certain parts. 
With JC's car we did just shy of 400whp on straight 93, 400whp could be achieved we just stopped with that testing for the day and went back to the higher reading map sensor and meth tuning to see what we could get. We haven't been back to his car for straight pump gas tuning since. Most 3071R or 3076 setups should be able to do 400whp on 93 octane alone.
Based on what you are saying you want for power and what you are currently making, and seem excited about, I still stand behind that the 3071R would have been a much better choice for you. If you went up against someone making 460whp on a 3071R with your car chances are you would lose due to them have a much broader powerband. If your ultimate goal was well beyond 500whp then sure yes it makes sense but honestly I would have stuck with the 3071R for what you want, I feel you would have been much happier overall. Just my honest opinion, I am positive you will be happy with your car and the results so far look amazing!


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_
REVO also has always made great SW,and I have always had great success with using their stuff,and was really hoping for this MkV build to be running it.However,they are still Beta testing ,and wanting feedback from a PARTICULAR setup is totally understandable,since they are a large company which is looking for something in stage 3 SW that can be released to a much larger market,and assuming most 2.0T builds will be using 3071R's (just like the 1.8T's using a lot of Gt28's) they gotta tune for that turbo first.
I took it upon myself for Choosing a 3076 for this build and was hoping to just use the Beta 3071Rfile for it,however they do not want to release it since it is not a finalised product yet,and do not want it used on anything but a 3071R car,rules are rules.......
I know when they release it,it will be awesome,so be patient,it will deliver.










Just to clarify beta or not this software is not meant to and we will not allow it to be used with a 3076. The characteristics of the two turbos are not even remotely similar and a car running our GT3071R software with a GT3076 would never operate correctly. This is no different then APR or VF not wanting or allowing customers to run their stage III software with different or larger turbos.
We of course wished just as much as you that this car could have been running our software but you were informed before the first parts were even ordered that we would not supply software unless a GT3071R was used. It was not our decision to make changes to the hardware used and therefore we could not supply the software to be run with what was selected. 

That being said Revo has nothing to do with this thread or build and there is no reason that it should keep being mentioned in any regard. The OP chose to go with Chris Tapp/Eurodyne software and the results so far have been amazing. We would have loved for the car to be running our software but what really matters is that the OP is happy with his car and his choices.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks for the replies Chris and sorry for all this confusion again i know we all went thru this already but when farenheit said you had a MKV with a 76 runing your software already i was like WTF cause were all die hard REVO peeps here and having to step away from REVO has been sorta been a real heartbreaker for me.
But i also am looking foward to seeing what TApp can do cause ive heard nothing but good things about the man and and his car speaks for itself first MKV in the 11's and he hasnt even messed with that file until now jus for my car & I think after this we might be seeing more 76r Tapp tuned MKV's








& I know you stand firmly by the 71r but we all know the fastest MKV runs a 76r and if i can somehow get close to that platform im gonna need a 76r








I got nothing but love for REVO i still hold the whp record for all MKV's with a KO3 in the state of Hawaii and who knows maybe in the future REVO might be doing a 76r tune then i will be happy i didnt return it


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
& I know you stand firmly by the 71r but we all know the fastest MKV runs a 76r and if i can somehow get close to that platform im gonna need a 76r











Is 11s on slicks and 600whp your goal though or 500whp on street tires being driven everyday?

If you plan to run around making 400-500whp and never want to make 600whp then the 3071R is a better choice. If your goals are well beyond what the 3071R can do, which hasn't even hit its limits, then yes the 3076 would be better.

The best turbo is the one that fits your needs, not looks be best on paper or in a sig.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Is 11s on slicks and 600whp your goal though or 500whp on street tires being driven everyday?

If you plan to run around making 400-500whp and never want to make 600whp then the 3071R is a better choice. If your goals are well beyond what the 3071R can do, which hasn't even hit its limits, then yes the 3076 would be better.

The best turbo is the one that fits your needs, not looks be best on paper or in a sig. 

For now 450-500whp daily would be nice ..When our track ever opens up again 11's with slicks minus the NOS would be nice too.For now its making the most WHP without meth or nos.








& Tom will be the first to drive it so well see if that turbo fits our our needs if he likes it im pretty sure i will too he has some sick BT builds under his belt check his sig.. Looks good huh














so im interested where this ranks with him.
Aloha!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
The best turbo is the one that fits your needs, not looks be best on paper or in a sig. 

That's one of the best things I have heard in the FSI forum in a while...
Very true... Except chris has his turbo for bragging rights















So is your ECU back in...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
So is your ECU back in...









No not yet and tomorrows a Holiday too it should be here before Wed.I got a cruise to attend on saturday so its gotta be out by next sat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
No not yet and tomorrows a Holiday too it should be here before Wed.I got a cruise to attend on saturday so its gotta be out by next sat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


damn... you americans and your holidays!!!








I know how you feel...


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

when is the software ready to launch??


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
damn... you americans and your holidays!!!








I know how you feel...
















Good thing come to us who wait


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

wait until you guys see what i am working on with Eurojet and Forcefed, those ATP kits will go up for sale real quick


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*



[email protected] said:


> *Is 11s on slicks and 600whp your goal though or 500whp on street tires being driven everyday?
> 
> If you plan to run around making 400-500whp and never want to make 600whp then the 3071R is a better choice. If your goals are well beyond what the 3071R can do, which hasn't even hit its limits, then yes the 3076 would be better.*
> I am sorry if there are issues, did not in any way meen involve REVO in any thread it does not wish to be in. Just car talk in general. Chris as we talked about many times I am wishing for 400+ on pump then mid to high 400's on meth or race fuel. And as you just stated *If you plan to run around making 400-500whp and never want to make 600whp then the 3071R *, Chris you well know that my car spends most of it's time on the street and not on the track. But I do plan to make some runs just to give the DSG the attn it deserves.
> ...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_wait until you guys see what i am working on with Eurojet and Forcefed, those ATP kits will go up for sale real quick

















I know you said you were experimenting with bigger turbos give us a clue are you ditching the 71.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

that things been gone


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_*these motors are awesome i have been doing some big turbo testing and even HUGE turbos are spooling real nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: you beat me to it*_Modified by [email protected] at 11:53 AM 12-23-2008_


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_that things been gone

Gotta be a 76 then.Cause he said i beat him too it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

i am going to be running an HTA3586 .82 exhaust housing on the new Eurojet turbo kit, and lets just say me and [email protected] have enough fuel to make hp for days

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









track times will get very interesting once the car is put back together that i promise


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am going to be running an HTA3586 .82 exhaust housing on the new Eurojet turbo kit, and lets just say me and [email protected] have enough fuel to make hp for days

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









track times will get very interesting once the car is put back together that i promise 

can't wait! think you guy's could throw a dog a bone here


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
can't wait! think you guy's could throw a dog a bone here









everything hardware related once the car is up and running will either be available threw Eurojet Racing or Forcefed Engineering to purchase


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am going to be running an HTA3586 .82 exhaust housing on the new Eurojet turbo kit, and lets just say * me and [email protected] have enough fuel to make hp for days *

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










 
old school secondary injection I bet LOL


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
That's one of the best things I have heard in the FSI forum in a while...
Very true... Except chris has his turbo for bragging rights

















HAHA true in a sense goal is to make tons of power just been too busy to actually get to a dyno and get it done. I do have over 20K on the setup though since sept of 07 and it was parked from december 07 to july of 08.. So it does get driven a lot.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i am going to be running an HTA3586 .82 exhaust housing on the new Eurojet turbo kit, and lets just say me and [email protected] have enough fuel to make hp for days

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









track times will get very interesting once the car is put back together that i promise 

Sweet!!And let me guess "A custom REVO tune"
What are your goals with that turbo??
And whats the most Whp you guys think i can make without meth??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Sweet!!And let me guess "A custom REVO tune"
What are your goals with that turbo??
And whats the most Whp you guys think i can make without meth??

i am going to be looking for 700whp


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i am going to be looking for 700whp

Holy ****!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Holy ****!!









just waiting on the Eurojet hardware and my car will be ripped apart into peices again


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Damn just when you thought you seen it all You take the game up another level







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If i decide to switch up later You think that 35 will fit on my 76 manifold??


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Damn just when you thought you seen it all You take the game up another level







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If i decide to switch up later You think that 35 will fit on my 76 manifold??

i have the 35 on an ATP manifold now, you can make it work but is not a direct drop on
but once you see the Eurojet setup your not gonna want that log mani anyway


----------



## rob32 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i have the 35 on an ATP manifold now, you can make it work but is not a direct drop on
but once you see the Eurojet setup your not gonna want that log mani anyway









Here we go again JC once again setting the bar higher and higher! Good job man! I saw the manifolds eurojet made for the 2.5 and I am very impressed, I can only imagine how the 2.0t manifold will look. Eurojet is doing big things now, I love my fmic from them.
Would you be able to tell us whether you will switch to a custom unitronic tune since Ed is a dealer for them? Or will you be stirring the Revo pot once again?(I'm a die hard Revo guy







)
OP sweet build up man, can't wait to see the great results of the Tapp tune.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (rob32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rob32* »_
Here we go again JC once again setting the bar higher and higher! Good job man! I saw the manifolds eurojet made for the 2.5 and I am very impressed, I can only imagine how the 2.0t manifold will look. Eurojet is doing big things now, I love my fmic from them.
Would you be able to tell us whether you will switch to a custom unitronic tune since Ed is a dealer for them? Or will you be stirring the Revo pot once again?(I'm a die hard Revo guy







)
OP sweet build up man, can't wait to see the great results of the Tapp tune. 

i am 100% REVO as long as they are willing to help with the Race car build


----------



## rob32 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i am 100% REVO as long as they are willing to help with the Race car build

sounds great!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i have the 35 on an ATP manifold now, you can make it work but is not a direct drop on
but once you see the Eurojet setup your not gonna want that log mani anyway









Right on good info there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good to know i just need a custom adapter or something if i ever wanna switch up in the future. 
I was kinda hoping you was going 76 just too see what you could do with it!!!


----------



## GLI 808 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*

the car is done now right. Man I cant wait to see it on saturday wootwoot.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (GLI 808)*

Yes build is completly done...Jus put ECU in and drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Yes build is completly done...Jus put ECU in and drive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_





















































I know i wanna hear mines purrr too


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*

how long is your tuning process


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_how long is your tuning process

I cant tune my ECU will be set to whatever Tapp sets it to any adjusting i will have to send my ECU back.
Only adjusting will be my Manual boost controller.








But Tapp has the same setup on his car and hes doing dyno and street runs to asssure me that his car and mines will run smooth and powerful with his software so we jus gotta wait and see, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI 808 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
I cant tune my ECU will be set to whatever Tapp sets it to any adjusting i will have to send my ECU back.
Only adjusting will be my Manual boost controller.








But Tapp has the same setup on his car and hes doing dyno and street runs to asssure me that his car and mines will run smooth and powerful with his software so we jus gotta wait and see, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

 I asked Tom one day and he said that we dont need a boost controller. or is it just because you have a big turbo now that you need/want one


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*

no silly I meen the tune it's self how long did Tapp say?


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (GLI 808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI 808* »_ I asked Tom one day and he said that we dont need a boost controller. or is it just because you have a big turbo now that you need/want one

My tune runs well without a MBC but if you wanted to either calm boost spikes or go above what ECU is programmed for u can use a MBC as long as you have fuel or add meth to keep good A/F







I think


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_no silly I meen the tune it's self how long did Tapp say?

Doh !!














He said it should be here before Wed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *GLI 808* »_ I asked Tom one day and he said that we dont need a boost controller. or is it just because you have a big turbo now that you need/want one

You dont need it not with that KO3 and reading about your recent problems from overboosting why would you want one.
The most psi i ever seen with my ko3 was 24 sometimes 25psi and thats with a tweeked wastegate no boost controller.


----------



## GLI 808 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*

well right now I pushing about 30psi. with the tweek. Hoping to get my car fixed to cruise on sat.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (GLI 808)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI 808* »_well right now I pushing about 30psi. with the tweek. Hoping to get my car fixed to cruise on sat.

Good luck with that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*

ECU is on its way,with a custome tune for pump & race gas programmed in,as well as as some proprietary hardware to go with the tune,good stuff......will post a video of the car running and some pulls for you guys then off to the dyno to destroy the clutch.








Oh yes,did I mention the 8200rpm rev limit?










_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 11:54 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Under Construction. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ECU is on its way,with a custome tune for pump & race gas programmed in,as well as as some *proprietary hardware *to go with the tune,good stuff......will post a video of the car running and some pulls for you guys then off to the dyno to destroy the clutch.










what does that include? is that the map sensor he uses or more than just the map sensor?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Under Construction. ([email protected])*

It is a bigger MAF and MAP sensor.The stock 2.75" ID size (which is what all the aftermarket intakes run)MAF chokes the turbo.
Tapp is a very friendly guy to work with and always says "can do" when it comes to requests for custom stuff.With this tune,he made 480whp with a smaller turbo than ours on a Mustang dyno,so he said Dynojet should read a little higher,so hoping for the best.....but 400whp is our goal with stock clutch/intank,and then will go from there.


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 11:59 AM 2-17-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: Under Construction. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ It is a bigger MAF and MAP sensor.The stock 2.75" ID size (which is what all the aftermarket intakes run)MAF chokes the turbo.
Tapp is a very friendly guy to work with and always says "can do" when it comes to requests for custom stuff.With this tune,he made 480whp with a smaller turbo than ours on a Mustang dyno,so he said Dynojet should read a little higher,so hoping for the best.....but 400whp is our goal with stock clutch/intank,and then will go from there.

_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 11:59 AM 2-17-2009_

thats what i thought, good stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (VWAUDITEK)*

Fun stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Fun stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I cant wait i feel like a little boy waiting for Christmas haha!
And Tapp said its all G bra..


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
I cant wait i feel like a little boy waiting for Christmas haha!
And Tapp said its all G bra..










I know exactly how you feel...
My engine is done... but because I am having the FISCON and Homelink installed... they still have some work to do... FRUSTRATING....


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
I cant wait i feel like a little boy waiting for Christmas haha!
And Tapp said its all G bra..










Awesome can't wait to see what your car does http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif All my powder coating should be done tomorrow. Then I'll start putting her back together then I'll be getting with 1552 for a few finishing touches.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I know exactly how you feel...
My engine is done... but because I am having the FISCON and Homelink installed... they still have some work to do... FRUSTRATING....









We all been there bro, did those settings help out?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

sick!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

If this car is not finished and out of my shop by the end of this week I am kicking myself in the nuts..........repeatedly!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
We all been there bro, did those settings help out?

Hasn't been driven since I asked you about that...








Will probably make the adjustments later in the week... Keys will be officially in my hands tomorrow...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_If this car is not finished and out of my shop by the end of this week I am kicking myself in the nuts..........repeatedly!!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Keys will be officially in my hands tomorrow...























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























Only problem is that one gauge has no mount for it yet... so it will be sitting loosly in my vent...







DAMN OSIR...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_























Only problem is that one gauge has no mount for it yet... so it will be sitting loosly in my vent...







DAMN OSIR... 

Atleast u get it back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Hasn't been driven since I asked you about that...








Will probably make the adjustments later in the week... Keys will be officially in my hands tomorrow...
















They will do the trick







All these new builds really keep the forum interesting can't wait to see how these cars run


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_If this car is not finished and out of my shop by the end of this week I am kicking myself in the nuts..........repeatedly!!


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Atleast u get it back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hang in there, Don't feel bad my car is in a box








































ok made a little progress








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_
Hang in there, Don't feel bad my car is in a box








































ok made a little progress








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

So when do you finally get to drive this thing and get it on the dyno?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scuba2001* »_So when do you finally get to drive this thing and get it on the dyno?

Well ECU should be in today or no later than tomorrow.Then as soon as i get extra cash ill be heading to the dyno.
So i should be driving it in a few days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Well ECU should be in today or no later than tomorrow.Then as soon as i get extra cash ill be heading to the dyno.
So i should be driving it in a few days. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah yes... the big turbo is breaking you as well?!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Ah yes... the big turbo is breaking you as well?!
















Yeah think i might have to start hustlin again


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*

i don't know how you guys go with out your car for so long that would drive me crazy







i have never had my car down for more than 12 hours at a time


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i don't know how you guys go with out your car for so long that would drive me crazy







i have never had my car down for more than 12 hours at a time









Well if you total the hours spent on my car itll probly be a little more than that its waiting for parts thats a pain.KMD pump took forever to get here if we had the ECU we coulda started this up maybe a month ago.f.ckin Pacific Ocean








And Tom is only a 1 man shop his BT builds is his side work thats why i bought a BWM for my daily so i wouldnt have to bug him.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_







Yeah think i might have to start hustlin again









Pimpin ain't easy baby...


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i don't know how you guys go with out your car for so long that would drive me crazy







i have never had my car down for more than 12 hours at a time









Try going on 3 months... I rented a volvo s80 for 3 weeks... that things was a dog... Now I am pimping a VW City Jetta... 2.0 NA engine... SO SLOOOOOOOOOOOOWWWWWWW








A muntaint mk4/brazil/passat/mk5 thing...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Dont talk to me about Slow look what ive been driving.

325i 190HP


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Dont talk to me about Slow look what ive been driving.
325i 190HP









PSHHH... I have you WAAAY Beat...
How about some of this goodness...









De-tuned to 115hp... YEEAAAHHH








And let's not forget that a mk4 is a pretty heavy car...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*

Okay you win atleast your still in a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
& I bought that BMW for $900 got it running for $420 its got black leather and a/c so i really cant complain


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Okay you win atleast your still in a VW http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
& I bought that BMW for $900 got it running for $420 its got black leather and a/c so i really cant complain









Mine is a loaner... so its FREE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
So I am assuming that bimmer is your "winter" beater?!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
Mine is a loaner... so its FREE http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
So I am assuming that bimmer is your "winter" beater?!









Yup it goes places i would never go with my VW and its been saving me a sh!t load of gas money! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 87 octane FTW


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
Yup it goes places i would never go with my VW and its been saving me a sh!t load of gas money! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 87 octane FTW









So how much do you pay for gas when you are half way to australia?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*








I dont know about that but Its $2.48 for 92 here when im driving the VW.
Or drive into town for some 100 octane and pay $9.00+ per gallon


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*

and regular people complain about gas prices...


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (yvrnycracer)*








ECU should be here tomorrow


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*

Ripped that sucker off, just for you P








Leaving to pickup my ATP piping might put it back together or get T-bolt clamps powder coated as well, either way I'll post a thread


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_i don't know how you guys go with out your car for so long that would drive me crazy







i have never had my car down for more than 12 hours at a time









Not everybody works at a Dealer and has tons of support Jeff








Bought some ramps and stuff just so I could do a few things myself speeds things up when you are the one doing the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*

Not saying anything Bad about the shops, 1552 has always been very good to me. On many a time went above and beyond to help me even when they were losing $$$ to do it. I'm still going to them for everything I can't handle. But when your the only one working on the car and the only one ordering the parts there's no one to blame but you. So better have your ducks in a row.







Plus who could be more motivated than you. Not to mention it's in your Garage and have access 24/7











_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 11:47 AM 2-19-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

JC, Thanks again for walking me threw changing that fuel filter. I know you were at work. FYI one of those lines sprayed me right in the FACE! PU


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Ripped that sucker off, just for you P









Told ya..Looks better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*

OK,OK,car is running,motor/everything sounds great,car has perfect drivability,a lumpy idle at first,which adapted out and the car totally hauls ass,at 17 psi it feels like my GT3071R 1.8T @ 23psi!
Just letting MkV get some miles on her before we turn up the boost,but could not be happier with the Tapp/EURODYNE TUNE......
Car is SO SICK................................





















I will let MkV tell you more about it since it is his car and he paid for it all!!
BTW,this car hits FULL BOOST @4k,and if you just floor it,it will hit full boost @ 3500rpm!!WTF???
Very happy my actual real life turbo car building experience guided me into choosing this 3076R turbo.Very smooth power .Here are some pictures 
Here is the ECU & larger MAF housing,as well as MAP sensor.
The MAF housing was well made,and dropped into the ATP intake perfectly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















The outlet pipe looks like it is touching the oil line,but it has about .5" clearance.
















Back on the road!



































_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 8:47 PM 2-19-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VWAUDITEK)*

Thanks Tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the car feels amazing and the response of the Turbo is amazing also..i was expecting lag but theres none once you get on it esp when going from gear to gear the turbo just kicks in and pulls and pulls and only on 17psi we turned the boost to 19psi now and pulls even harder i can only imagine 28-29psi








The wastegate sounds crazy when shifting just crazy.
Im so happy with VWAUDITEK's build and Tapp's tune got some minor tweeking like a higher idle cause it died out a couple times other than that its a BEAST an absolute sleeper.
This GT3076r build was worth every penny and headache and i would reccomend Tapp to tune anybodys 3076r.
I look foward to hiting the dyno soon.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.:MKV:.)*

You didn't tell me you were powder coating your pipes







I thought I was going to do it First







. Sounds like the 3076 worked out well. I can't even think about 29psi on that Monster. Mines is nuts at 24-25. So a size up with that kinda boost















Things don't look so good for me on 1/4 mile against you at this point.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_You didn't tell me you were powder coating your pipes







I thought I was going to do it First







. Sounds like the 3076 worked out well. I can't even think about 29psi on that Monster. Mines is nuts at 24-25. So a size up with that kinda boost















Things don't look so good for me on 1/4 mile against you at this point.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I didnt that pipe came like that lol








And yes the 3076 worked out well youd love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
& I dont think ill see the 1/4 mile this year Damn State needs to hurry up with our track







for now just a Freeway killer


----------



## TheDoC808 (Dec 1, 2007)

props to one of the (if not the) current fastest Dub in hawaii.

Another Successful Tai VDub Build!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (TheDoC808)*

Thanks Buddy.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

Congratulations! Very clean! 
Question: What size is the MAF housing? 
What MAP sensor is that pictured next to the ECU? Is it upgraded one to read more boost?


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

good stuff


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_Congratulations! Very clean! 
Question: What size is the MAF housing? 
What MAP sensor is that pictured next to the ECU? Is it upgraded one to read more boost?

Thanks Lou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif its a 3 1/2" Maf housing And yes Tapp sent me a upgraded Map sensor too sopposed to read more boost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I had to get the 3 1/2" Maf housing cause Tapps car runs a 3 1/2" custom intake on his tune so he had one made for me.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

the map he uses is 3bar, it is oem vw out of another car, i use the same one


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the map he uses is 3bar, it is oem vw out of another car, i use the same one

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

again ... i say good stuff







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (whizbang18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whizbang18T* »_
again ... i say good stuff







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Sorry Thanks bro.Much Mahalo's!


----------



## SilverStoneMk4 (Feb 26, 2007)

I'M BACK can't wait to see this POWER!!!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
last i talked to tapp he wouldn't sell his injectors unless you bought his tune from my understanding thats why i am sure not a bunch of people buy them from him, as for my low pressure system it is still being tested we wanna make sure it will be able to pick up every last bit of fuel in the gas tank if low fuel to make sure no one ever has an issue
here is a sneak peek
























 
I thought I would bump this great build thread up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

add a pic of how the fsi/tsi 6-8 bar intank pumps work compared to the old school pump used in the scch above .







Bob.G


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*








*COOL! *


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

bump


----------



## youknowthis (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_the map he uses is 3bar, it is oem vw out of another car, i use the same one

you wouldnt happen to have this part #


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

A couple videos of MkV car

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XPNIkntAOow
first drive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCmiMGFgGmE
Enjoy!


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Thats so bad ass man, sounds great, looks smooth. Great Job.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I whatched the video 3 times! were is the lag? I was told there would be lag! and there's not! I'm so disapointed


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

SWEET!! Thanks Tom









_Quote, originally posted by *joeyvdubGLI* »_Thats so bad ass man, sounds great, looks smooth. Great Job.









Thanks & its Very Smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_I whatched the video 3 times! were is the lag? I was told there would be lag! and there's not! I'm so disapointed









Dude there is none once you get on it...And i missed 4th cause my head was practiclly out the window tryna keep my head outa the camera's view..







Im hiting 19psi now gonna turn it up to 22psi soon,


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

I wish I had a big MAF







and a 3bar MAP I'm really starting to feel left out.




















































































































































Looks really good P. I'm glad you were well taken care of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So how much boost youplan to run on a daily basis? And on your meth file?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

If that second video is running 16-17psi and straight up on the tach is 4K rpm then there is significantly more lag then the GT3071R.
3rd gear the GT3071R is making 20psi by about 3800 rpm in most cases. 
Pause the video at 14 seconds and you can see the needle past 4K rpm and just reaching 15psi on the gauge. This means 20psi would probably be reached at around 4400 rpm or so. 
That's spooling to 20psi 600or so rpm later, only slightly better then the 800 rpm I predicted








While this may not be laggy compared to other setups (heck in 6 gear I can make mine hit 20psi before 4k rpm but that is unrealistic) it still introduces a significant amount of lag over the 3071r. For those who plan to make well over 500whp yes the 3076r may be a better choice. However those looking to make 400-500whp (and even over 500whp) will find they have a much broader power band and more area under the curve with a 3071r. That means if both cars are making the same peak power the 3071r would actually be faster. 
Just pointing out the facts in regard to the lag. The car appears strong at 16psi and will be amazing at 25+psi can't wait to see those videos!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_I wish I had a big MAF







and a 3bar MAP I'm really starting to feel left out.




















































































































































Looks really good P. I'm glad you were well taken care of http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So how much boost youplan to run on a daily basis? And on your meth file?









I plan to run it at 22 psi daily..Meth file will be good for 28-30 psi.










_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_For those who plan to make well over 500whp yes the 3076r may be a better choice. 

Thanks & Thats the plan








Ill try and get some videos today.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 16, 2008)

sounds beastly... really nice work!!!


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Just pointing out the facts in regard to the lag. The car appears strong at 16psi and will be amazing at 25+psi can't wait to see those videos!

I agree with Chris here the GT3071 is a great DD for most BT people and has plenty of power.
The GT 3076 is great turbo but really starts to shine 25+PSI , very nice build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .good luck with it .
The Power seems nice and smooth / linier from that video with Chris Tapp tunning







. Bob.G


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

nice vids!!!


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Glad you guys like the vids.....








Look at 50 sec into the video it s spiking 17 at EXACTLY 4k rpm..I was expecting full boost on this turbo @ 4500,so I am blown away,especially since it is a .63 T3 turbine.
In regard to spool,it is set to only 17 psi in those vids,and if it was set to 20,it would have hit 20 right at the same spot(4k)GT3076R's spool like that,super fast once they spool,and depending on how you drive it (we were going from a roll in 2nd gear in the first part of the vid)it will spool up at or before 4k.
Just for fun,I stuck iit in 3rd gear at 1500rpm and floored it and had full boost at 3500rpm......
This turbo on a 1.8T will hit full boost at 4900-5k,so it is a improvement on that for sure.
In that video,MkV was shifting very early,6800 or so,in the last part,where he missed 4th,he went to 7500rpm,and you can see the power still building....since this car has a 8200rpm rev limit on the SW,you can basically have a 4k powerband...















This was the first time the car has been driven,so there is more to come.












_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 6:39 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

I like the fact that anyone would stand behind a combo like the 2.0t and 3071 so strongly. It also gives a good feeling as to the potential my setup has. People were telling me "*you can't use a GT30 on a DSG". The best turbo for your car is the 28RS. *I believe in the performance of the 3071. I put it on my car after all. I'm eagerly waiting for it's potential to become reality. All I'm saying is when I watched the video of the GIAC/VF RSR+ 3076 it did not seem laggy at all. MKV's car doesn't either. I didn't watch the boost closely but it seemed pretty responsive. VF and APR still swear by the 2871. I can't say what turbo is best suited for the BPY by watching a video. What I will do for you Bob when mine is done I'll be more than happy to post some vids http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I don't think I can post anything untill the file is released. At least of the tack and boost. But I am getting some video of Revs and shifts.
OK BOYS PICK UR POISON
ko3 ko4 2860 2871 3071 3076 3582 3586


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Bob, If I get 400-500whp and even in the 500's. I will have a smile bigger than my A$$ crack







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I actually need to get a dyno to see were exactly I'm at in the first place. As soon as I get this thing put back together I'll get a few pulls. Would have done so sooner but no Dyno close to the house.







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








I still say MKV's car looks very responsive and fun to drive. Also very clean install by the guys at TAI, Awesome build P. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Wanted to add.......KMD fuel pump was used and so far so good,will keep you guys updated on how this works out when I pull the cam foller in about 5k or so.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

Good to here I sold mine to a local (couldn't wait for updated ver grabbed a APR) his is Also running good. Very nice Build BTW


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*

If you do another 2.0T I have a brand new AT pump, give u a good price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Thanks guys







& i drove around the Island today and had no problems car is running good Tom nobody wanted to step


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Thanks guys







& i drove around the Island today and had no problems car is running good Tom nobody wanted to step









Too bad your way over there, I'd break you off some of dis DSG right here







while u trying too find dat clutch pedal







lol










_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 11:08 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

For you id bump the boost to 28-29psi and be waving Aloha lol..
And Clutch is holding strong(for now) jus like Chris said







.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

I guess it's a good thing I just put that 625 meth nozzle in. I haven't figgerd out what timing 9 does yet but for u I'd try it out.






















what kind of suspension u got on the monster










_Modified by fahrenheit 525 at 11:20 PM 2-21-2009_


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

what kind of suspension u got on the monster







and what about the shoes? it takes more than a BT to keep up with me. I do more than straght lines


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ 
what kind of suspension u got on the monster







and what about the shoes? it takes more than a BT to keep up with me. I do more than straght lines



KW V1's all the way down...


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

you need a good video running from 80 through 140... on a closed course obviously http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Wanted to add.......KMD fuel pump was used and so far so good,will keep you guys updated on how this works out when I pull the cam foller in about 5k or so.

when you did the rods did you do new rings? What are your thoughts on honing the block before doing new rings and pistons? 
I toy with the thought of dropping in rods and pistons but i really dont want to pull the motor.


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YoungMedic* »_
when you did the rods did you do new rings? What are your thoughts on honing the block before doing new rings and pistons? 
I toy with the thought of dropping in rods and pistons but i really dont want to pull the motor.

the factory cylinder walls are plasma coated, vw says it is a no no to hone them..what they want you to do is just replace the rings as long as the cylinders still look good, if cylinder look like they need to be honed in order to change your rings they recommend a new short block
on that not i have noticed most people building 2L FSI's have honed the block with no ill affect


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
the factory cylinder walls are plasma coated, vw says it is a no no to hone them..what they want you to do is just replace the rings as long as the cylinders still look good, if cylinder look like they need to be honed in order to change your rings they recommend a new short block
on that not i have noticed most people building 2L FSI's have honed the block with no ill affect

thanks! I knew you would be good for an answer too


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
KW V1's all the way down...











YOU BASTARD!!! I hate you for the sole fact that you can tint your windshield...








Looks so badASS...
Videos look great!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Front window tint fine here is $287 Ive got tagged twice already and look foward to more







FYI im in the car while this photo was taken


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_Front window tint fine here is $287 Ive got tagged twice already and look foward to more







FYI im in the car while this photo was taken









I think here we would get arrested the way they treat the owners of tinted vehicles!!!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
I think here we would get arrested the way they treat the owners of tinted vehicles!!!









Nah not here plenty people run front tint and only certain cops enforce it.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Im trna get a dyno appt for Friday.Try and get some numbers for you guys..
A couple pics from yesterdays cruise


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Very nice car, can't wait to see that dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
PS almost on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLI 808 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

I got a video of you that I got to upload. I went to see Tom today and I let him see it and he loved it. Your car is fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_ Very nice car, can't wait to see that dyno http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
PS almost on the road http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Braddah Shawn & Keep me posted whats almost???

_Quote, originally posted by *GLI 808* »_I got a video of you that I got to upload. I went to see Tom today and I let him see it and he loved it. Your car is fast. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Right on Bra and yeah Tom called me tonight about that video you took i didnt even know you were filming lol cant wait to see it hope im not driving all nutz haha


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*



.:MKV:. said:


> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Braddah Shawn & Keep me posted whats almost???
> 
> 
> .:MKV:. said:
> ...


----------



## 400gti (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

Hi,ive just finished reading this entire tread from the beginning.All that i can say is that you guys really know how to mod& hopefully i will be using what i learnt today on my GTI.
Great stuff & congratulations


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_


.:MKV:. said:


> http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Braddah Shawn & Keep me posted whats almost???
> 
> 
> .:MKV:. said:
> ...






.:MKV:. said:


> .:MKV:. said:
> 
> 
> > Right on cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> ...


----------



## GLI 808 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

the video is on youtube now its really short only 8 sec but thats all you need.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

just a few more turns of the wrench if it runs. I'm heading to O town to dyno and see what Lou's new file does on his car.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (GLI 808)*

got a link???


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_just a few more turns of the wrench if it runs. I'm heading to O town to dyno and see what Lou's new file does on his car.

Im heading out too the dyno soon also. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And hers the link..i was tryna egg on the Black VRT cause he likes talkin smack lol but he didnt wanna go..If you watch the video he goes then lets off lol..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qTNat6rbPC8


----------



## $GTI07$ (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

looks fast.


----------



## Dub Luvr (Apr 22, 2008)

.:MKV:. Thanks for letting a girl be the first one of all your friends to rock this thing.







Im fricken feenin' for more of that car..


----------



## YoungMedic (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*

when are you guys headed out there ?


----------



## GLI 808 (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

The dyno went well I think but I'll let him tell you guys what numbers were put down.


----------



## fahrenheit 525 (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (YoungMedic)*

Lou went today in Orlando my car was not ready, going again this week, MKV did his today I heard from a little birdy that over 400 wheel is cake even on pump


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (fahrenheit 525)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fahrenheit 525* »_Lou went today in Orlando my car was not ready, going again this week, MKV did his today I heard from a little birdy that over 400 wheel is cake even on pump

















Yeah i hit 397 whp today on 22psi 92octane coulda went well over 400 if wasnt for the clutch i forgot the wtq #'s for that 397whp run waiting for Tom to post dyno sheet.
& yeah the Stock clutch was slipping at the 396whp 370wtq range slipped twice you could hear and see the drop off on the dyno when the clutch would slip so we called it the day..
Up next most likely a stg4 southbend clutch something strong that wont slip so i can see where im really at.
All in all i say im happy with the tapp tune 397whp daily on 22 psi 92 octane is not s shabby.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Dub Luvr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dub Luvr* »_.:MKV:. Thanks for letting a girl be the first one of all your friends to rock this thing.







Im fricken feenin' for more of that car.. 

No Thank you ..


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Due to stock C/R and without w/m this should be the limit...
How much crank hp you have had with 397whp ?


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_Due to stock C/R and without w/m this should be the limit...
How much crank hp you have had with 397whp ?

Roughly 460
And yes that will be very close to the limit with stock CR on pump fuel.
I think we did ~380 on JCs car at about 18psi and it was just starting to pull a hair of timing out in a few places.


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

So MKV whats the next step to use the 3076r for what it is made ?
W/M or lower the CR ?
Or have you finished yet ?


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

fantastic numbers!!!


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*

We dynoed MKV's car ,and first pull was 382whp @ 20-21psi,then we proceeded to turn up the boost to 22,and we had a 396 & 397whp pull,the torque was in the 340 range IIRC,since the dyno sheets have not been e-mailed to me yet.
I attempted a 25psi pull,and the tq. spiked to 372 ft. lbs,and the clutch slipped,this wiould have been a EASY 415+whp pull,but we decided the clutch was at its limit.
The dynoes are super consistent,and not wavy at all,very smooth power,and the care made power all the way to 8k rpm !!
So far the KMD fuel pump is handling even with 8K rpm!!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_So MKV whats the next step to use the 3076r for what it is made ?
W/M or lower the CR ?
Or have you finished yet ?

Next step get a clutch and go back with 22psi on 92 octane and put down the 400+ i know it could..
Then try a run with 100 octane just to see how much more it will make with the 100..
And im still driving it at 22 psi Daily..Car feels animal cant wait till i get a clutch







400Whp+ ON 92 OCTANE


----------



## Hendrik (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

sounds good! Whish u all the best for dyno and you would be the first with 4xx on pump.
It´s a pity that there aren´t vids on utube yet of all these BT cars (insinde vids and tach shots especially)


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Hendrik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hendrik* »_sounds good! Whish u all the best for dyno and you would be the first with 4xx on pump.
It´s a pity that there aren´t vids on utube yet of all these BT cars (insinde vids and tach shots especially)


Ill get some next time have like 3 cameras going







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Here is a vid,we had problems with the boost control as well,it would not hold more than 21-22 at redline,it would only make the spike higher,not hold hiigher than 21-22 though,I think the WG is cracking open at redline since there is only a line on the bottom chamber,no equalising pressure on top.EBC will cure this.Or a stiffer WG spring.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (TAIVWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVWAUDITECH* »_Here is a vid,we had problems with the boost control as well,it would not hold more than 21-22 at redline,it would only make the spike higher,not hold hiigher than 21-22 though,I think the WG is cracking open at redline since there is only a line on the bottom chamber,no equalising pressure on top.EBC will cure this.Or a stiffer WG spring.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page
 
That 3076 spools up real nice IMO the same or better then the 3071 good job the Tapp tuning sounds very smooth http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif wait until you turn up the boost that turbo at 21psi is just idling LOL







Bob.G


----------



## TAIVWAUDITECH (Dec 23, 2006)

*Re: (rracerguy717)*

Yes Bob I agree,peak [email protected] rpm almost exactly the same as a 3071R!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm sure with 25psi you will hold above 300wtq till redline. 
Very nice and the car and turbo sounds amazing!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (TAIVWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVWAUDITECH* »_Yes Bob I agree,peak [email protected] rpm almost exactly the same as a 3071R!

exactly the same!!


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (TAIVWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVWAUDITECH* »_Here is a vid,we had problems with the boost control as well,it would not hold more than 21-22 at redline,it would only make the spike higher,not hold hiigher than 21-22 though,I think the WG is cracking open at redline since there is only a line on the bottom chamber,no equalising pressure on top.EBC will cure this.Or a stiffer WG spring.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page

Yes you can see the power droping off up top on the dyno graph. It can easily go above 400whp. 
I'm running a 14lb wg spring. The 10lb one that comes with the kit is too soft and you can compress it with your hands.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Yes you can see the power droping off up top on the dyno graph. It can easily go above 400whp. 
I'm running a *14lb wg spring. The 10lb *one that comes with the kit is too soft and you can compress it with your hands. 

Hmm i must get that 14lb spring then thanks Lou http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

np! It's the large blue one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 13, 2005)

*Re: (TAIVWAUDITECH)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TAIVWAUDITECH* »_Here is a vid,we had problems with the boost control as well,it would not hold more than 21-22 at redline,it would only make the spike higher,not hold hiigher than 21-22 though,I think the WG is cracking open at redline since there is only a line on the bottom chamber,no equalising pressure on top.EBC will cure this.Or a stiffer WG spring.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v..._page

just watched that video for the first time, nice job all those runs before the clutch started slipping followed the exact same curve threw the rpms, very consistant


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_np! It's the large blue one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Bump going for better numbers once my spec clutch goes in. I would like to see 430whp+ on 25psi 92oct and some octane boosters..NO METH!! But well see cluch should go in this week or next at the latest stay tuned.


----------



## johnnyrebel (Nov 24, 2008)

looks really good


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (johnnyrebel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *johnnyrebel* »_looks really good


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

MKV, did you get the stiffer WG spring?
If you didn't I recommend going with a good EBC instead. 
You can control exactly what bar you want the wastegate to open up as well as having the ability to fine tune gain and boost anywhere from 0 to 3 bar..this has been really helpful with my car. 
I have a softy .7bar (~10psi) spring on my car and I'm having it open up at 1.20 bar with the help of the EBC and boost delivery very smooth.
Mine's a greddy profec B spec 2. These babies cost 400, but i found one for 150 on craig's. 
Good luck with everything homie


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

break in the new clutch first or your going to blow it!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_MKV, did you get the stiffer WG spring?
If you didn't I recommend going with a good EBC instead. 
You can control exactly what bar you want the wastegate to open up as well as having the ability to fine tune gain and boost anywhere from 0 to 3 bar..this has been really helpful with my car. 
I have a softy .7bar (~10psi) spring on my car and I'm having it open up at 1.20 bar with the help of the EBC and boost delivery very smooth.
Mine's a greddy profec B spec 2. These babies cost 400, but i found one for 150 on craig's. 
Good luck with everything homie









Solid ill go check out CL http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And yeah i got the wastegate Lou said to get but havent put it in yet.
Thanks for the bump from the dead haha









_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_break in the new clutch first or your going to blow it!

Rojah..Doood i sold the 19's car got an appt. next week for the mini twin to go in & probly stick that stiffer WG spring in too then like you said "Break in first" haha then dyno and FINALLY get my baseline numbers w/o meth then..
...Imma grab some meth load it & fly with you guys too


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_FINALLY get my baseline numbers w/o meth then.

Wait, hold up... Let me get this straight... You're planning to dyno with no water meth, no race fuel, no torquo, schmorko, forko or any other octane booster on the market... Just pure, plain and simple 91 or 93 octane pump gas? I think I'm going to have a heart attack! I think this will be the first time in the history of the 2.0T forum any GT30 owner has ever done this. You're embarking on new territory my friend. My hats off to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## marc1171 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Arin..
I don't use water/meth, racegas, booster or anything like that! Pure 93/94 octane here!
Well.. Not yet







Racegas is on it's way!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Wait, hold up... Let me get this straight... You're planning to dyno with no water meth, no race fuel, no torquo, schmorko, forko or any other octane booster on the market... Just pure, plain and simple 91 or 93 octane pump gas? I think I'm going to have a heart attack! I think this will be the first time in the history of the 2.0T forum any GT30 owner has ever done this. You're embarking on new territory my friend. My hats off to you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










uhhh... i dyno'd on straight 94 octane... With EL CRAPO results... but let's not get into that...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marc1171* »_Arin..
I don't use water/meth, racegas, booster or anything like that! Pure 93/94 octane here!
Well.. Not yet







Racegas is on it's way!!

What kind of power were you seeing to the wheels? I'm assuming the 500+hp and 480 ft-lbs in your signature is just a joke. 

_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_
uhhh... i dyno'd on straight 94 octane... With EL CRAPO results... but let's not get into that...









I never saw your post. Link please!


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:08 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I never saw your post. Link please!
_Modified by [email protected] at 4:08 PM 9-22-2009_

I never posted















I was respecting a confidentiality agreement at the time... but since I have been hung out to dry...


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

lol you're going to see super gains with the water meth... Post up a quick write up after you break in the mini twin..i'm interested in how this clutch is on a daily.
I spent the past hour and a half getting my throttle pipe off to make a tap for a secondary, smaller nozzle...my fsi is a meth-head


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

Uhhhhhhhh.......there is a thing called knock threshold,and low octane will be knock limited.It is careless to try and run high boost with straight pump gas since even though the pump may say 91-92-93 it might be 89!!
There is a tuner on here Kevin Black aka Lugnuts and he is,IMO the best VW tuner alive and agrees that pump gas is inconsistent,and is a liability,unless one likes to blow up engines....








I would never run higher boost than 15-18 psi on straight pump 92with a bigger than stock turbo.....


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Kevin Black aka Lugnuts

He's the 8v Scirocco guy from Creative Car Tunes in Mechanicsburg Pa, right? I use to buy stickers and blue headlights from him back when I had a mkiv 2.0l.










_Modified by [email protected] at 10:55 PM 9-22-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
What kind of power were you seeing to the wheels? I'm assuming the 500+hp and 480 ft-lbs in your signature is just a joke. 


x2 What exactly are you putting at the wheels 

_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_lol you're going to see super gains with the water meth... Post up a quick write up after you break in the mini twin..i'm interested in how this clutch is on a daily.

Lol damn thats one ugly b!tch and yup il have pics of the install and a review http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ Uhhhhhhhh.......there is a thing called knock threshold,and low octane will be knock limited.It is careless to try and run high boost with straight pump gas since even though the pump may say 91-92-93 it might be 89!!
There is a tuner on here Kevin Black aka Lugnuts and he is,IMO the best VW tuner alive and agrees that pump gas is inconsistent,and is a liability,unless one likes to blow up engines....








I would never run higher boost than 15-18 psi on straight pump 92with a bigger than stock turbo.....
















The Boss has spoken Haha no straight 92oct theres a place that sells 100Oct its $9 a gallon I might have to fill it up the day before i Dyno 
But Yeah bra i see you 2morrow Tom


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ 
There is a tuner on here Kevin Black aka Lugnuts and he is,IMO the best VW tuner alive and agrees that pump gas is inconsistent,and is a liability,unless one likes to blow up engines....










Kevin i believe is actually working on setting up a work station to test pump gas octane because we are starting to use E85 in all our cars and we want to make sure since we use it as race gas that the rating matches the gas we are getting out of the pump.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

if you guys had to choose a gas station that you trust most, which would it be?


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

shell


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Under Construction. (.:MKV:.)*

Arin,you are a totally clueless person if you think Kevin Black only sells light bulbs & stickers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Arin,you are a totally clueless person if you think Kevin Black only sells light bulbs & stickers.

















Man, I can't even make fun of myself without you taking everything to heart.
His 'worlds fastest/quickest 8v all motor scirocco' use be on display at this tuning shop.
http://www.creativecar-tunes.com/
They sold performance parts, audio equipment, stickers, and rice. 
I bought stickers and rice for my 2.slow at this shop when I was in high school.


----------



## Lou_Y2mK5 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_Arin,you are a totally clueless person if you think Kevin Black only sells light bulbs & stickers.









Pay no mind to the guy that purchased the stickers and blue light bulbs.











_Modified by Lou_Y2mK5 at 4:57 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. (Lou_Y2mK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lou_Y2mK5* »_
Pay no mind to the guy that purchased the stickers and blue light bulbs.










They were 100 watt bulbs and they melted my wires. I found VW vortex by searching for people with the same issue. You can thank those bulbs for me being here in the first place.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Under Construction. ([email protected])*

*Dayum..*









Car is at TaiVw we already have a new fuel pump but waiting for a new follower cause nobody has it in stock it coulda been a fast fix







.
I Only have 2700 miles on this build & oil was dirty so i might have to change oil every 1500 miles along with checking the follower..
Also theres some scratches on the cam but were gonna just change the follower and fuel pump and monitor it and hope for the best.
Symptoms i was having that day = Car back firing "ALOT" and dying out.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_*Dayum..*









Car is at TaiVw we already have a new fuel pump but waiting for a new follower cause nobody has it in stock it coulda been a fast fix







.
I Only have 2700 miles on this build & oil was dirty so i might have to change oil every 1500 miles along with checking the follower..
Also theres some scratches on the cam but were gonna just change the follower and fuel pump and monitor it and hope for the best.
Symptoms i was having that day = Car back firing "ALOT" and dying out.


oh no dude!!! hope everything turns out to be okay.








looks like i'm checking my follower this saturday.


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

WOW... glad your cam didn't get destroyed as well... had my cam follower/cam go on me just over a year ago... had to drive 100 miles with backfires and no/surging power.. was not fun... 
Since the engine upgrade/overhaul I have been doing my oil change every 2000 miles or so and my follower is still minty fresh after 5000 miles


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*

Lol I would be up and running if i didnt have to wait for a cam follower to be flown accross the pacific. you better check it A.S.A.P. or* BOOM*!!! Sleep well haha!


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_WOW... glad your cam didn't get destroyed as well... had my cam follower/cam go on me just over a year ago... had to drive 100 miles with backfires and no/surging power.. was not fun... 
Since the engine upgrade/overhaul I have been doing my oil change every 2000 miles or so and my follower is still minty fresh after 5000 miles









I plan to do alot more oil changes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Sorry to hear about the follower








Good Luck with the cam. I hope it doesnt rip throught the follower again.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (IMAN973)*

was that follower new 2700 miles ago?
what hpfp do you have?
what rpm were you spinning to?


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_was that follower new 2700 miles ago?
what hpfp do you have?
what rpm were you spinning to?

No & my MKV dosent even have 40,000 miles yet








KMD (Pump was destroyed after followwer blew) Putting a new one in,
RPM?Depends if im runnin someone (like i did last week a boosted civic which surprised me lol it was pretty quick but i won) 8000 rpm
What u thinkin JC.....


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*

Are you getting another KMD pump for free?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (.:MKV:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:MKV:.* »_
No & my MKV dosent even have 40,000 miles yet








KMD (Pump was destroyed after followwer blew) Putting a new one in,
RPM?Depends if im runnin someone (like i did last week a boosted civic which surprised me lol it was pretty quick but i won) 8000 rpm
What u thinkin JC.....

i think that the stock spring can not handle the rpm, when you let off the gas at 8k and you no longer have 130bar of fuel pressure assisting the stock spring what do you got? i floating valve with out wobble head slamming the follower. I like the guys at kmd and do plenty of business with them but the oem spring can not handle this.


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

This style of fuel pump is why I will never own and modify a Mk5 FSI.
This is a crappy design from VAG.Hopefully the "roller" type will not be as bad. I have a 1.8T and I don't have to do anything but drive it .........oh and change coil packs! (Just kidding,Hitachis don't go bad)


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: (VWAUDITEK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWAUDITEK* »_ I have a 1.8T and I don't have to do anything but drive it .........oh and change coil packs! (Just kidding,Hitachis don't go bad)

Their is a new part number for 1.8T coils that are made by ELDOR the same company that makes the 2.0T FSI coils.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
i think that the stock spring can not handle the rpm, when you let off the gas at 8k and you no longer have 130bar of fuel pressure assisting the stock spring what do you got? i floating valve with out wobble head slamming the follower. I like the guys at kmd and do plenty of business with them but the oem spring can not handle this.


Jeff are people using different springs for their HPFP that will not cause this "float" if pushed into high rpm's?? I'm running autotech but not revving that high for now, just looking into the future.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_
Jeff are people using different springs for their HPFP that will not cause this "float" if pushed into high rpm's?? I'm running autotech but not revving that high for now, just looking into the future.

APR upgrades the spring for you when you do their upgrade. If you saw a stocker and APR spring you wouldn't beleive the difference in how beefy the APR spring is.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Changed camfollower and put a new KMD pump now car is running fine and strong..I will jus have to monitor the follower and should be all G..










_Modified by .:MKV:. at 10:00 PM 10-22-2009_


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

WoW still here I thought this thread got deleted :laugh:

But here's an update .. 

That new KMD pump [email protected] put in Didnt last I had to call Smitty & Chad @ STS808 & they are our APR dealer here and they had a APR fuel pump in stock they actually came to my house put it in and & my car has been running great ever since.

& Yes I'm still using the stock clutch my Spec Mini Twin still didn't go in :screwy::laugh: 
I have a daily driver and with no track YET I don't drive the MKV much.

But i did bring the MKV out the other night to play with *bwell01* & his 1.8t beast and my clutch finally went & now slips hard on Hi Boost every time but before the clutch went & with only 397whp he will tell you I'm a handfull to his 412-450whp and when I get in front I'll stay in front 

So now the spec clutch is a must & some 100oct then Dyno & if I'm still not happy there always Meth & Maestro


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Maestro is still not available yet. Well at least for the public


----------

